# Legions and Bosses



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

So recently i have done an astonoshing number of models (at least for me) and I plan to share them.

First up, my Alpha Legionarre, I am especially proud of this model




























Next is a Death Guard Marine




























Now, are the newest members of my Ork Army, Da Red 'Eads

Da Kommandos!



































He gonna pop a cap in a Guardsmans ass!



















Expect the some of the kommando's to be painted later this week,
They will eventually be lead by Boss Snikrot. (When I get his model, its so cool :biggrin


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Small update,
Just got Snikrot, so expect him built/painted soon.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

No Replies :scratchhead:
However, here is the second update of the day!
Snikrot WIP, so far just Knarloc Green


















But I cant decide what to do for the blades, it says in the Codex that they are black, but that just seems boring, and it doesnt pop out....I was thinking Boltgun Metal with Badab Black.

C&C welcomed.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

BearsofLeon said:


> But I cant decide what to do for the blades, it says in the Codex that they are black, but that just seems boring, and it doesnt pop out....I was thinking Boltgun Metal with Badab Black.
> 
> C&C welcomed.


You could make the black work if you do a fade from black up to pure white, similar to the GW pictures.

Other options would be to make them grimy, like he's been sneaking through swampland, or go for good old fashioned blood splatter :victory:

If you wanted to go metallic you could even try mithril silver with a really heavy black wash to try and get a glittering black.

Hope this gives you some ideas, show us what you come up with.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Varakir said:


> Other options would be to make them grimy, like he's been sneaking through swampland, or go for good old fashioned blood splatter



I will do a blood splatter for sure. Probably a boltgun drybrush over black with badab. or solid boltgun with badab. but watch for the blood!

Also, thanks for being the first person to reply xD.

Anyway, so far the Kommando squad has the basecoat for the skin.
Watch for a test model soon!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

With the blades Maybe a heavy drybrush of Boltgun metal over black and several baddab black washes to dull it down. You should end up with a very dark blade with inly shiny edges. Maybe highlight the blade edge only with mithril. Could give you the stealthy stabby look.
I like all the extra gear the Kommandos are carrying. The certainly look the part.

Not sure on the nurgle marine though. Check out svartmetall's work for pointers.
Rep for the work on the kommandos


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the Snikrot model and the fluff behind him.. nice work on the kommandos, have some rep!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the rep guys! It is much appreciated that people like my models.
And Go0se I started playing in '06, and I have been waiting since then for GW to make a Snikrot model xD.

Another Update for today, as I spent close to 6 hours painting my Kommandos and a Boyz test model.

Test Model:








Sorry about the blur...im new to taking pics.









And his choppa 









And now Tha Boss Da Red Skull Kommandos: Snikrot, The Terror of Armageddon!








His Pack








And His blades of Mork:

















And the Kommando's 









As always C&C is welcome.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Snikrot's lookin pretty cool. Did you ever finish all these guys? I like the bloodsplatter. Does look cooler than a plain black blade I think.

Did you do anymore Alpha Legion stuff? He looks pretty cool too. Alpha Legion fluff is pretty cool, probably one of my favorite chaos legions.

Followed your signature link, hope you are still working on your greenskins!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Babypowder:
I am working on them, just been playing WoW and TF2 alot recently.
The kommando's are still WIP, but im working on them.

That Alpha Legion model is a test model, I am making money later this month to get some squads.

Bears


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry about no updates, but i started work
and World of Warcraft called to attention
then this shiny thing called StarCraft II came out.
And now I have money for my Alpha Legion force. I will be buying it soon. Expect pictures within a couple days


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

More soon? and gj on your current things, mabey you could have made the blades have a lava or ice patturn fractures on them, to have them look awesome, not that they dont look awesome now.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like those scratch kommandos you've got going there. Nicely done. I like Kommandos but not their price-tag. Its good to see some good-old-fashioned bits bashing. +rep


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry about near zero updates.
Snikrot is done (to me it is) but the kommandos not even close
School started and I was working. Also, the SD card slot on my comp broke D: so I have to use the family one.

the next pics you will see will be of Alpha Legion and Warmachine D


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

So, after long last. Here is an update.
Here is what is gonna be painted while I get paint for my Warmachine.









First Captain Ingo Pech










Battle-Brother Mekrani









Honored Brothers of the Sternguard









There wil be an update as soon as I can take pictures of the painted models.

We are Legion. We are one.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Update Time!
First Captain Ingo Pech

















Tactical Squad Gamma


















More when I paint it!


----------

